# If someone had this religion, would you date them?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

In b4 "atheism is not a religion"


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Are you done with finals or what?

Do you mean seriously follow or just culturally one of these religions? Because there are a lot of catholics, jews, and buddhists that will call themselves these things and do a few rituals but don't really believe in it much.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Are you done with finals or what?


:lol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

The problem is that when I consider each of these religions, the most extreme member I've heard of from each of them comes to mind. So it's like :

Would I date one of them










or one of them










And I can't think of any pagan extremists.

So honestly it would depend on the person. But I've found that people who define themselves by their religion are usually not my kinda people.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> But I've found that people who define themselves by their religion are usually not my kinda people.


Cosign


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

It depends on the individual. Probably not a wiccan, because it's too fake for me. Definitely not a fundamentalist Christian, because they are nutty in a paranoid, us vs. them way, and reject science.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

Lol @ all the soulless atheists in here


----------



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

That's a really tough question.

I grown in a fanatic christian family and I know the hell it is.

So if by christian you mean that, so HELL NO.

If you mean normal christians that don't try to shove their faith down your throat then yes.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

Sam1911 said:


> Lol @ all the soulless atheists in here


I was hardcore religious until I stopped putting LSD in my food. Now I just see reality and it feels a bit lonely. I miss that feeling of God being in the fridge and telling me to do things.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I'd find it very difficult to date someone who wasn't an atheist or agnostic.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

The fundamentalist Christian is probably the only one I would rule out completely. An Atheist is my preferred choice.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank God the girl I'm dating is Atheist.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I ticked all except Fundamentalist Christian. Put 'Fundamentalist' in front of any of them and I would not date (except maybe for agnostic... But that's just because I'm not sure if it's possible to even be a Fundamentalist Agnostic )


----------



## Gracie97 (Jan 17, 2013)

Guys attracted to me are usually Islamic or Buddhist, I'm a Buddhist and I am very interested in Islam. 
So, it's good  but politics also effect it, because that contributes to two different lifestyles clashing.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Only if they were subtley religous, but i'd prefer atheist or agnostic.


----------



## The Enclave (May 10, 2013)

You forgot the cult of jehovah witnesses, to which I say **** no.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

The Enclave said:


> You forgot the cult of jehovah witnesses, to which I say **** no.


What else do you believe? Blood transfusions?


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> The problem is that when I consider each of these religions, the most extreme member I've heard of from each of them comes to mind. So it's like :
> 
> Would I date one of them
> 
> ...


That's like saying 'i can't date humans, because some of them kill other people etc.'


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

march_hare said:


> Put 'Fundamentalist' in front of any of them and I would not date


This, pretty much--the differences in worldview would probably be too stark to negotiate. Otherwise I wouldn't rule out many people solely on the basis of religion, I don't think.

Really, in these "would you date someone who . . . " polls my answer is almost always yes, because I think most things are negotiable, to an extent--there aren't too many things that _in and of themselves_ would be an absolute deal-breaker, as long as I had enough other things in common with the person and we had a good enough rapport.

Of course, I don't have a ton of dating experience. With more experience I'm sure I'd get a better sense of what things are deal-breakers for me and what things aren't.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

Droidsteel said:


> That's like saying 'i can't date humans, because some of them kill other people etc.'


You're missing the larger point. It's hard to trust someone who claims to be Christian or Muslim because that immediately tells me they are liars and can't be trusted. They have books filled with rules, _commanded by God_, and they choose to ignore those rules. If they can't even follow God's rules, what makes you think they will follow man's rules against things like DUI or hit and run? Can I trust someone who has such contempt for authority?

Christian rules that almost every Christian breaks (because contempt for God is fun):

1) Do not make any likeness (graven image) of things in the heavens above or in the earn beneath. 
That would be things like ceramic angels or paintings of Jesus. The Muslims are actually right on this one - you are not allowed to draw things like Jesus, God, angels, or demons. Having a portrait of Jesus or a crucifix with Jesus on it is a huge no no. You're going straight to hell for that.

2) Do not take the name of the lord God in vain. 
This covers a lot of things. Basically, you're not allowed say God's name, Yahweh (Hebrew) or Jehovah (Latin). Jehovah's Witnesses are such douchebags that they even put that name in the title of their group! They should have just called the group F*** God, since that would be the same level of disrespect. Speaking of which, did you know Jesus is a common name among Hispanics? You guessed it - they're going straight to hell for that. Naming your son Jesus is like me naming my cat Yahweh. It has a certain level of disrespect to it. Imagine someone has a beat up car that sucks and they give the car your name. Would you be a little bit insulted by that? Now you know how God feels when you name humans or groups of humans after him.

3) Do absolutely no work on the Sabbath:
This one explains itself. If you willingly work on the holy day, you're going to hell. That includes things like shopping. No working, no shopping, no ordering things on the internet, etc. I like how retarded politician Joe Lieberman tries to dodge this one. He has his assistant do things like push elevator buttons for him. Maybe he just sucks at reading since the bible clearly states that you can't get your servants to do the work for you (deut 5:14). Of all the things you could do to go to hell, this guy does it by getting his assistant to push elevator buttons. 
The Sabbath rule might sound dumb, but it actually does make sense. Slaves work every day, and God freed the slaves from Egypt. Working every day is just like being a slave, so that last day is reserved for relaxation and thanking God for the ability to relax.

I'm not even a Christian and I do a better job of following these rules. I don't own any graven images, I don't name things after God, and I generally don't do anything on the Sabbath because I'm lazy and depressed.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

anonymid said:


> This, pretty much--the differences in worldview would probably be too stark to negotiate. Otherwise I wouldn't rule out many people solely on the basis of religion, I don't think.
> 
> Really, in these "would you date someone who . . . " polls my answer is almost always yes, because I think most things are negotiable, to an extent--there aren't too many things that _in and of themselves_ would be an absolute deal-breaker, as long as I had enough other things in common with the person and we had a good enough rapport.
> 
> Of course, I don't have a ton of dating experience. With more experience I'm sure I'd get a better sense of what things are deal-breakers for me and what things aren't.


I have nothing more to add.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

march_hare said:


> But that's just because I'm not sure if it's possible to even be a Fundamentalist Agnostic


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't foresee myself ever dating anyone that believed in any sort of higher power. All we would do was argue.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

Implicate said:


> I don't foresee myself ever dating anyone that believed in any sort of higher power. All we would do was argue.


ANY higher power? What if they don't think the higher power has any active influence in your day to day life?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I know plenty of Christians. They aren't all fanatics. Completely normal people who just go to church. :roll 
As long as somebody respected my views and didn't try to force them on me, I'd be fine with it.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't really care, as long as they aren't like fanatical and respect that i have my own beliefs its all good by me.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I believe in a higer power. But, I would be okay dating anyone who isn't a fundamentalist...or doesn't throw the "going to hell" card around all the time.


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

I wouldn't date one of the "God hates ****" crowd, but I'd be okay with someone who believed in God and whose beliefs didn't really make sense to me. If I don't feel they're using it as grounds to be cruel or immoral, their private spiritual life isn't a concern of mine.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'd strongly prefer to date someone who is agnostic or atheist. But if the guy was religious and didn't rub it in my face or try to make me go to church, I guess that would be okay.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Why is Sikhism polling so low (even lower than Islam)?


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Spungo said:


> ANY higher power? What if they don't think the higher power has any active influence in your day to day life?


I'd still find them stupid and would have no respect for them.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

arnie said:


> Why is Sikhism polling so low (even lower than Islam)?


I don't think people are as familiar with it so it could be that. I think I prefer it to the other abrahamic religions kind of.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Implicate said:


> I'd still find them stupid and would have no respect for them.


 I dislike your opinion.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

It'd be difficult to find somebody compatible with my religious views. I appreciate religious texts, but I think to take one as superior to others makes no sense at all. The Bhagavad-Gita succeeds in a different way than The Bible does, And the Satanic Bible succeeds in a different way than The Quran does, but it just depends on how you utilize each book. Why not take tidbits of moral guidance from each religious text? Ultimately, each religion is just a different interpretation of the same ancient wisdom. To think about it in terms of which gods exist transcendentally is just stupid.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

If she's hot, who cares? I chose all of the above :stu


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

rawrguy said:


> If she's hot, who cares? I chose all of the above :stu


It's hard to look hot with a burqa on. So, yes, are we talking hardcore practitioner or just loosely culturally associated with a given religion? I don't care what religion people I interact with believe in as long as they do not push it on me and that it does not bleed into our relationship (any kind of relationship). Basically, I don't want to know about it. Religion is an experience best kept to oneself, IMHO (but then I'm agnostic, so I guess many religions are different in that they prefer to share faith or something)


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nono441 said:


> It's hard to look hot with a burqa on.


^I forgot about that :um It would also be difficult to be with a girl that is saving sex for marriage *shutters*. I guess I prefer non-religious girls or ones that aren't so deeply into their faith.


----------



## seahero (Feb 19, 2011)

I would probably only marry a Mormon, but I could date pretty much anyone, except for a Satan worshiper, and maybe a fundamentalist Christian. But I agree that when it comes down to it, it all really depends on the person. I would have a hard time dating a fanatic of any religion, including my own.


----------



## fIashforward (May 18, 2013)

I'm desperate, I'll take anyone 

Seriously though, I wouldn't care what religion someone was as long as they weren't always shoving it down my throat


----------



## Beige (May 19, 2013)

I used to think that I'd date anybody that was not an extremist but then I realized... can I really be that close to somebody who thinks I'm going to Hell and who follows a religion with ideals that I find morally wrong? No, I don't think I can. I can respect people of all religions (as long as they are not extremists that advocate hate and violence) and be their friend... but I could never get very close to them. I need to be close to people who think like me, and I simply do not think like the followers of some religions. You can try to pretend that religious affiliation does not reflect who you are and how you think, but it really does.


----------



## Beige (May 19, 2013)

Beige said:


> I used to think that I'd date anybody that was not an extremist but then I realized... can I really be that close to somebody who thinks I'm going to Hell and who follows a religion with ideals that I find morally wrong? No, I don't think I can. I can respect people of all religions (as long as they are not extremists that advocate hate and violence) and be their friend... but I could never get very close to them. I need to be close to people who think like me, and I simply do not think like the followers of some religions. You can try to pretend that religious affiliation does not reflect who you are and how you think, but it really does.


That said, I voted "Atheist, Agnostic, Buddhist, Wiccan, Pagan, Satanist, and Hindu"
I might make exceptions of course. Everybody is different; everybody has a different perception. I picked these options on a general basis.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

ratherunique11 said:


> I believe in a higer power. But, I would be okay dating anyone who isn't a fundamentalist...or doesn't throw the "going to hell" card around all the time.


^ This.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd largely prefer someone who was an atheist (or perhaps agnostic) because following a religion would always be a possible point for irritation and resentment (on my part) and I'd have no tolerance for snide remarks or being berated for my lack of faith. That being said, if the effects on my life were minimal and they respected my views, Buddhism, Hinduism or Paganism are fine by me.


----------

